# I'm looking for wedding photographer in northern NJ, what to ask?



## al7601 (Feb 29, 2012)

As it states I'm looking for wedding photographer in addition one that isn't expensive.  I know I'll sacrifice quality being on a budget but its what we can afford.  When shopping around for potential photographers what questions should I be asking and is there a way I can be certain that the photographer is reputable?  I posted a local ad and got some offers for shooting the wedding.  We've been looking for someone for about 6-7 hours for around $650. 

any feedback is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 29, 2012)

That price for that time is NOT going to get  you a lot.  Perhaps decide what aspect is most important (ceremony, preparation, formals, reception) and only have that covered professionally.  I've seen a number or weddings where some nice results for the reception were provided by the guests.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 29, 2012)

That does sound like a lower budget for the coverage you're looking for...but your location/market will also play a part.  
There will certainly be plenty of people who will do it for that price, but the quality is much more likely to be hit and miss.  

My suggestion is to do as much research as you can.  Look at lots of photographer's web sites.  Don't just look at price, but look for styles that you like.  When you narrow it down to a few photographers, contact them...maybe meet in person.  Let them give you their 'sales pitch' but always keep in mind that this is an interview and you're the one making the decision.  
Ask for referrals and follow up on them.  

As for questions you should ask...most everything should be laid out in their contract.  A good contract will protect you as well as them.  If they don't have a contract, beware.
Ask what would happen if they couldn't show up on the day (emergency etc.)  Ask what type of backup equipment and plans they have in place...in case something breaks or goes wrong.  

Lastly, as a photograph myself...I'll suggest that you really evaluate your wedding budget and see if you can free up some more money for the photography.  I think that people often put too much emphasis on how much they spend on the dress, the decorations, the cake, the band/DJ, the reception hall and the catering.  While all of those things are important, they are only used/seen for one day.  The photos will be your lasting memory of your wedding...so consider that when choosing how much you can spend.


----------



## j_mejia17 (Feb 29, 2012)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> .... The photos will be your lasting memory of your wedding...so consider that when choosing how much you can spend.


^This!  Truer words have yet been spoken.


----------



## KmH (Feb 29, 2012)

j_mejia17 said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! The only lasting, tangible memory.
The flowers, cake, drinks, ambiance, and all the other stuff will be gone too.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 29, 2012)

Here are some good links to what you need to look out for and what questions to ask:

The Top Ten Things You Need to Know to Ensure Wedding Photo Bliss | Professional Photographers of America

Selecting a Photographer | Professional Photographers of America


----------



## MReid (Feb 29, 2012)

Insist that any photographer you are considering show you at least one full wedding that they delivered to a customer.
When I say full I mean several hundred photos from one wedding.

Ensure they have backup equipment if their main stuff should go down.
Make sure you know about all charges...no surprises after the photos are taken and all of a sudden you have to pony up a bunch more money to get your photos "processed/edited".

Be sure you know the number of hours (coverage) you are getting. Get an appx. number of photos he expects to deliver to you fully processed and on a disc with full printing rights.

Any body (well almost) can show you a porfolio of 10-15 pictures that look good. Even a blind squirrel gets lucky once in a while. Don't fall for that one.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 29, 2012)

Ask for client referrals; contact his former contacts and ask them how satisfied they were.

Another thing that I think is seldom mentioned: when reviewing a wedding photographer's work, do NOT look at his "portfolio" as a gauge of skill, artistry, or capability. Ask instead to be shown three COMPLETE weddings. Even two complete weddings of recent vintage will tell you how good a photographer REALLY IS. A portfolio, with the best five images from 20 weddings...might look impressive. Coverage of an ENTIRE wedding will be much,much more indicative of the skill set a photog ACTUALLY has. Do not be fooled by an impressive, but sparse portfolio.


----------



## al7601 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the feed back.  Everything will be taken into consideration.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 29, 2012)

And the photos they show you may not be theirs, something else to think about


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 29, 2012)

To add to what has been stated already...
The next morning: flowers are dead, music isn't playing, food is spoiled, venue is changed and being used by someone else. All you have left are your memories. Really reevaluate your budget as to what can be moved around so your memories won't be compromised. For the price you stated, chances are that for the price you're going with it will be someone of lower end skill and experience. Nonetheless, photographer you're looking to get should at least have backup gear (just confirm with him/her) that it is available should Murphy is photographer's best friend.

Good Luck.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 29, 2012)

if you can up it to $3K range, I can refer you to a few awesome photographers in NJ.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 29, 2012)

And why do you want them for 6-7 hours, get them to shoot the main shots and place a disposable camera on every table and collect at the end of the wedding


----------



## Bossy (Feb 29, 2012)

gsgary said:


> And why do you want them for 6-7 hours, get them to shoot the main shots and place a disposable camera on every table and collect at the end of the wedding



Sarcasm right?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 29, 2012)

Bossy said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > And why do you want them for 6-7 hours, get them to shoot the main shots and place a disposable camera on every table and collect at the end of the wedding
> ...



No, 6-7 hour is rdiculous


----------



## Bossy (Feb 29, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Not really. 1 hour before, minimum, more if your doing getting ready photos, so there's up to 2 hours right there. 30 minute ceremony, an hour min for family group photos (if traveling to another location), 3-4 hour reception. There's 5 1/2 to 8 hours right there. 

Spending 5 bucks for a crappy disposable camera that inherently take crappy shots, along with people usually handing them to children and taking photos down their pants, and then having to spend $$ to develop and print said crappy photos is a ridiculous idea this day and age. There's a large chunk of money better spent on a real photographer.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 29, 2012)

OP, you can also do something like this - Photo Sharing Cards... - Project Wedding Forums
I did this at mine and got hundreds of awesome photos. I used Moo mini cards with engagement photos on one side and a "I'd love to see your photos! share at flickr, sign in ______wedding and password _____ etc.


----------



## NE-KID (Feb 29, 2012)

Have you tried posting a ad on Craigslist under Photo/Video? Also when you do get a Photographer he or she will probably would want to arrive early so he or she can lay out the area, setup the equipment and etc.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 29, 2012)

Bossy said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Bossy said:
> ...


6-7 hours is a VERY short day for a wedding photographer!


----------



## rub (Feb 29, 2012)

If I were you, I'd hire a pro for 2 hours with your budget, and barter with someone for the additional getting ready/reception coverage.  That way you can have some quality images, and give someone else some experience as well.  I really wouldnt want to risk a photographer that would do it for that price - and just have your fingers crossed they turn out.

Good luck!


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 29, 2012)

This !!!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll do it! I'll do it! You just have to send me a plane ticket from Houston to Jersey and pay for a Hotel. Then Ill take all the money I make and go blow it in New york the next day!


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 1, 2012)

I agree with less hours and doing the IMPORTANT stuff in that time. Let your friends and family shoot the party part of it. Yes, cutting the cake is important, but... wedding PORTRAITS of you & your spouse, your wedding party and family are more important. If you can find someone to do a 2 to 4 hour shoot and in that time BE READY when they arrive, do a portrait shoot, the wedding and a quick after shoot of the high end stuff you'll get more quality and beautiful for your buck than having someone to shoot from getting ready thru reception.


----------



## al7601 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok, after careful consideration we've increased our budget to no more than $2000.  2 hour video coverage a plus!  any recommendations?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 7, 2012)

al7601 said:


> Ok, after careful consideration we've increased our budget to no more than $2000. 2 hour video coverage a plus! any recommendations?


Yes.  Do your homework!  Approach this the way you would hire any other professional you were considering for a major, personal project, such as a contractor to build you a new home.  Check your local Yellow Pages, and search websites in your area.  Look carefully at the work in their portfolio and their description of their services, style, etc.  THEN, when you have narrowed it down to 3-4 possibles, call up each and arrange an interview.  Do not be shy, don't try and hide anything.  Explain your situation fully and tell them what you want and why you are considering them.  If you don't get a good feeling, or something doesn't 'click', just tell them that you don't think it will work and move to the next person on the list.  They should do the same.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 7, 2013)

spam reported


----------

